# 4C2F Template



## beverson (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm going to be running a modified Spycraft campaign and plan
on using 4C2F to add add some funky powers to both the good
guys and the bad guys.  Has anybody come up with a template
to use for giving hero points without taking the Hero class?
I'm not sure how I want to go about it.


----------



## arwink (Dec 5, 2002)

Just convert all the powers in the current templates into gadget based powers, and you should be done.  I don't know much about spycraft, but you can either change the hero class to something like "R&D" to represent access to high-tech, experiemental equipment, or simply use the rules for converting powers into magic items and give them away as  "treasure."


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 5, 2002)

That seems almost like a counter-intuitive question to me.  We designed the Hero class to practically be a template.  You only get the hp, BAB, and save increases to save you the hassle of having to buy super powers for HP, attack bonus, and saving throws if you don't want to.  It's basically designed to be a very flexible template.  If you want 32 HrPs worth of powers, then it's a template with a level adjustment of +4 (8 HrPs for each level adjustment).  You can just start off with a few levels worth of super powers (represented by a few levels of the hero class).

Maybe it'd help if I knew more specifically what you were thinking of doing.  I just wonder why you don't want to just use levels of Hero.


----------



## beverson (Dec 5, 2002)

Let me see if I can explain better.  It kind of ties in with a previous
discussion:



			
				Malacoda said:
			
		

> *
> 
> An accident happens...The GM plans on everyone in the room gaining a template of powers. Essentially, most people, including the PCs, will gain one major power and 3 or so minor powers, covered by approximately 24 hero points... The origin and evolution. Origin is covered via ECLs, evolution via class levels.
> 
> *




What I wanted to do was give an NPC one power, as a result of
an accident/experiment, and plan for similar things for the PC's.
What I didn't want to do was have the total character levels out
of sync (1 PC with 4 levels, the others with 3).

I may just be over-analyzing it.  My brain is kinda fried from lack of
sleep....


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 5, 2002)

If you're worried about different characters being of different power level (i.e., different ECL), the easiest thing to do would be to give the people with the weaker powers a few minor enhancements.

So, say, one person has an 8 HrP power, and someone else only has a 5 HrP power.  Just give the 2nd person a 3 HrP power, like maybe +2 Dex or something.  Something minor.  That's the easiest way to balance it out, I'd think.

Even if you use a template, if people have powers of different point costs, you'd still have a power disparity.


----------



## MDSnowman (Dec 6, 2002)

You'd be suprised what you could do with only a single level in the hero class. Meanwhile that one level gives no attack bonus, no skills, and no saves, just tack that extra +1 CR on there and you've got yourself a template.

P.S. Super Powers in a Spycraft game?... gives me flash backs of playing Metal Gear Solid games


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 7, 2002)

This thread reminded me of some things I'd like to see spelled out better in the new version of FCTF on templates. There should be a listing of the things that should be done differently when building a template with Hero levels. Something like "when adding a template, always use the average hit points per die (2.5, rounded down), do not apply the maximum hit die modifier if the template is applied before any levels. Do not give natural progression feats if more than three Hero levels are used as a template" etc etc. I know thats basic, but its nice to see it plainly there in print for us.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 7, 2002)

Why would we do that?  A Heroic Template is basically a preset usage of the Hero (or now Super) class, so why should we break the rules?  Basically, a template just tells you exactly what to do with your Hero levels; it's not _really_ a template in the same way that, say, half-Dragon is a template.

Though I will be making the superheroic version of the half-Dragon template.


----------

